# Incredible electron microscope images



## Paco Dennis (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## caroln (Apr 1, 2022)

Like I just wrote in another post about how hot dogs are made....I don't want to know.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 1, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


>


These images are amazing, very few are scary but most are beautiful! Thanks, Paco.


----------



## Pepper (Apr 1, 2022)

Incredible to see.  Wow.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Apr 1, 2022)

@Paco Dennis, this should prove to be an interesting thread...

electron microscopy images are awesome.  looking foreword to future posts


----------



## Paco Dennis (Apr 1, 2022)

This Microscope Shows the Quantum World in Crazy Detail


----------



## JonSR77 (Apr 1, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


>



*Tardigrades!!! *- pretty much the coolest animal known to man. can survive space, radiation...amazing...

*Tardigrades* (/ˈtɑːrdɪɡreɪd/), known colloquially as *water bears* or *moss piglets*,are a phylum of eight-legged segmented micro-animals.They were first described by the German zoologist Johann August Ephraim Goeze in 1773, who called them *Kleiner Wasserbär* ("little water bear").In 1777, the Italian biologist Lazzaro Spallanzani named them *Tardigrada* /tɑːrˈdɪɡrədə/, which means "slow steppers".

They have been found everywhere in Earth's biosphere, from mountaintops to the deep sea and mud volcanoes,and from tropical rainforests to the Antarctic. Tardigrades are among the most resilient animals known, with individual species able to survive extreme conditions — such as exposure to extreme temperatures, extreme pressures (both high and low), air deprivation, radiation, dehydration, and starvation — that would quickly kill most other known forms of life. Tardigrades have survived exposure to outer space. There are about 1,300 known species[15] in the phylum Tardigrada, a part of the superphylum Ecdysozoa consisting of animals that grow by ecdysis such as arthropods and nematodes. The earliest known true members of the group are known from Cretaceous (145 to 66 million years ago) amber, found in North America, but are essentially modern forms, and therefore likely have a significantly earlier origin, as they diverged from their closest relatives in the Cambrian, over 500 million years ago.

Tardigrades are usually about 0.5 mm (0.020 in) long when fully grown.They are short and plump, with four pairs of legs, each ending in claws (usually four to eight) or suction disks. Tardigrades are prevalent in mosses and lichens and feed on plant cells, algae, and small invertebrates. When collected, they may be viewed under a low-power microscope, making them accessible to students and amateur scientists.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tardigrade


----------



## palides2021 (Apr 1, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


>


A friend of mine used to work with an electron microscope. It was quite an intensive process. Thanks for sharing!


----------

